# Leonora and Azucena never meet



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

She does see Azucena asleep in the dungeon. If they had met, what would they say to each other?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Francasacchi said:


> She does see Azucena asleep in the dungeon. If they had met, what would they say to each other?


One of them would have said, "Caruso says that all you need for a successful _Trovatore_ is the four greatest singers in the world. I know I'm one of them. How about you?"


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> One of them would have said, "Caruso says that all you need for a successful _Trovatore_ is the four greatest singers in the world. I know I'm one of them. How about you?"


Seeing as in your scenario one of the performers has already broken out of character, the other would probably reply, "Well, I've often been told that I am, but more to the point, have you read up to the end, who writes this stuff?"

N.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I'm afraid then they would sing something like that.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

If to be serious, Leonora is a lady in waiting with a slender soul who accidentally fell in love with a trouveur nursed by a gypsy. She didn't hear the rumor and Ferrando's story as well. First time she knows about Azucena (a nice Spanish name, meaning white lily) is when Manrico gets message that she's caught. And then she knows that her lonely music-loving supposed knight without a coat of arms is a gypsy's son. Then she says "Ah!" and attempts to save him in a very romanticist way, with a readiness we meet only in romantic characters. Pills prevent her from discovering the whole plot, with all the baby changes a la Midnight's children. 
So, it's interesting, of course, what could Leonora say to Azucena. But even more interesting is what would she say if the opera lasted 15 minutes more.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I think it's weird that Leonora did not ask Luna to spare Azucena as well. Manrico was determined to save his mother or die, and Leonora knew that.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Well, Leonora isn't imagined as a great analytical mind. But, even viewers don't have time to think whoever she is going to save. 
Another point is that a late medieval woman of a certain social status wouldn't think much about a gypsy, not being especially angry or spoiled. It's a nineteenth century plot, and it relates to an epoche described no better than a movie like "The Gladiator" to Rome and it's values. 
Finally, what do we expect from a woman whose thoughts are absorbed by her lover only?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> Well, Leonora isn't imagined as a great analytical mind.


Very fitting :-D. 
The whole rescue mission was planned sooo badly !


----------

